# Some rules for the forums



## LayItLow

The messages posted on this forum express the views of the author of the message, not necessarily the views of LayItlow.com. While there are many recognized and knowledgeable individuals from the lowrider community who visit this site, we do not vouch for or warrant the accuracy, completeness or usefulness of any message, and are not responsible for the contents of any message.

You agree, through your use of this service, that you will not use our forums to post any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise violative of any law.

You agree not to post any copyrighted material unless you have permission from the copyright owner or the copyright is owned by you or by LayItLow.com.

LayItLow.com does not assume any legal or financial responsiblity for products, services or other actuals offered through the forums or classifieds. There are risks which you assume when doing business with someone over the Internet. While we recommend that users make appropriate enquiries and take proper precautions before completing transactions, all liability for transactions remain solely with the buyers and sellers. If you cannot agree to these terms for any reason or if the law in your City, County, State, Country or residing area limits or prohibits such activities by you or disclaimers by us - you are not authorized to use the LayItLow.com Forums.

*While we prefer an open atmosphere on this site, this isn't necessarily an "anything goes" message board. Please keep in mind the following rules:*

[*]*No Pornographic images. Please do not post pictures of nudity in the forums. This is not a porn site!*
[*]*No vulgar, obscene or hateful images (such as extreme pictures of graphic violence, veraciously crude materials, etc.)*
[*]*No hateful speech (racist remarks, overt harassment, etc.) or like attacks against another member, or group of members.*
[*]*No Avatar Abuse. Please keep your avatars fairly clean. No pornography in the avatars.*
[*]*No spamming. Spamming is characterized by the initiation of threads or posts that contribute nothing to a forum. Examples include: empty bodies, bodies with few words that have no relation to the current thread or discussion and those posts that state they are spam, either to annoy or increase a member's post count. This determination is made by the forum Moderator or Administrator and is not up for discussion.*
[*]*Posts in a particular forum need to stay on topic as much as possible. If you want to talk about something that is drastically removed from the topic of a forum, please use the Off Topic forum.*
[*]*Have fun and don't take everything you read too seriously. We have these rules for those that like to start trouble, but overall we do realize that most members are respectful. Bottom line, RESPECT ONE ANOTHER and keep on riding!*


----------



## LayItLow

Bumping the rules as a reminder that they are still in effect. Just respect others on here and the forums tend to be a much better place!

Thanks!


----------



## LayItLow

Bumping the rules again as a reminder.


----------



## LayItLow

Well, time for the 2+ year reminder of the board rules. See first post in this thread. They are still in effect.


----------



## LayItLow

It's time for a 3+ year bump of this thread to remind everyone of the forum rules listed in the first post.


----------

